# Avatar question



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

do you need a certain amount of post before you can upload an avatar? 
just curious?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2006)

No, just the right size avatar and no animation to it.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you...


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2006)

We are having a problem with avatars right now though so it might not load due to no fault of your own. The site owner is aware and is working to fix this issue.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

ok thanks bunches, I did upload it and it was sucessful but just doesn't show up on the panel...


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually, my Avatar is an animated gif.file and it works just fine.  Check it out to the left...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess we need to post a "FAQ" on this ....

Files must be either JPG or GIF format.

The maximum *displayable* size of an avatar is 80 x 80 pixels. The maximum *file size* is 64 Kb. If the avatar exceeds either of these limits - it will not show up as an avatar in your message postings. 

Rob Babcock is right - you can have an _animated_ GIF file for an avatar - as long as the "viewable" area is <= 80x80 pixels *and* the total file size is <= 64 Kb.

You can "upload" a file to use as an avatar that doesn't "fit the specs" and the "system" will accept it. It just will not display it as an avatar.

kimbaby - the pic you uploaded for your avatar was too big (100 wide x76 high pixels display area). I trimmed it down (69x76 pixels) and "re-submitted" it. This may take a while (a few hours) to see if it displays. There has been a problem with avatars and they sometimes take several hours for the host server to "recycle" before they show up. If your avatar doesn't show up in 24-hours, PM me.


----------

